# my boy...



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

just a few pics of shad..
mainly head shots...


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Beautiful Boy! What breed, age and what do you do with him...Sorry Just curious.. hehe


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

How handsome!!!


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

CowGirlUp9448 said:


> Beautiful Boy! What breed, age and what do you do with him...Sorry Just curious.. hehe


thanks he as ASHxTB but he is reg. full ASH. he is 13 and we just go around to the local shows, occasionally we will travel a couple of hours to a state or national show(depending on where it is), but never further then that! lol..to much driving!
if you want, you can see more pics at
http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=26078&highlight=#26078
http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=30451&highlight=#30451
http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=45825&highlight=#45825


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh is he gorgeous. I ADORE his color. It is hard to tell by the photos but is he a true black? He's gorgeous!


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> Oh is he gorgeous. I ADORE his color. It is hard to tell by the photos but is he a true black? He's gorgeous!


thanks
yeh hes a true black


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

He's stunning. Very beautiful head and colour. :wink:


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks!!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

He's lovely.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What was the winning for, the picture with the blue ribbon around his neck?


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

that was at the ASH state(NSW) youth show, he won the gelding led in class. It was his first show, so i was pretty happy that he won it, especially at the state show!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

How exciting, especially on your first show-congrats!


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks although it was 2 years ago! lol


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

What a cuttie.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What do you do with him now?


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

i was showing him and a little jumping, then along came his 'problem'. its in another thread in the health section, i think its called help i dont know what to do.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

First one is just SO funny! Lol!


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

kitten_Val said:


> First one is just SO funny! Lol!


lol  yeah


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

wow...royal blue is his color! he looks fantastic in that!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

omgsh. hes gorgeous!


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

amightytarzan5 said:


> wow...royal blue is his color! he looks fantastic in that!


yeah! thanks


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

Salty_alydaR said:


> omgsh. hes gorgeous!


thanks


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

He is very nice, such a elegant head on him.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

lol yeh! thanks


----------

